# Welche all in one



## Shooot3r (18. Juli 2016)

Hi. Da ich meinen drp3 aus dem Gehäuse schmeißen möchte, bin ich bin auf der Suche nach einer guten aio Kühlung. Welche sollte ich da nehmen um nehmen 6700K@oc zu kühlen. Die ac Eisbär scheint ja gut zu sein, aber auch die Corsair Lösungen. Welche Jahr ihr verbaut bzw welche kommt ihr empfehlen? 

Mfg

Gesendet von meinem LG-D855 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Scubaman (18. Juli 2016)

Die Empfehlungen gehen im Moment Richtung Eisbaer, da die Pumpe wohl sehr leise ist und der Kühlkreislauf erweiterbar ist. Die meisten tauschen vermutlich die mitgelieferten Lüfter gegen leisere aus. Allerdings ist die Eisbaer auch gerade erst auf dem Markt, d.h. Langzeiterfahrungen fehlen.

Be Quiet bringt wohl demnächst auch eine AiO. Die wird vermutlich auch sehr leise sein.


----------



## BeaverCheese (18. Juli 2016)

Enermax Liqtech 240!
Enermax LIQTECH 240 Watercooler Review - It's like a freaking TANK! - YouTube
Die ist mMn die beste 240mm AiO.


----------



## thoast3 (18. Juli 2016)

Ich würde entweder die Alphacool Eisbaer (bestes Gesamtpaket) oder die Arctic Liquid Freezer 240 (gutes Preis-Leistungsverhältnis) nehmen.


----------



## Shooot3r (19. Juli 2016)

Habe mir jetzt mal die Eisbär bestellt, mal schauen wie die so ist.  

Gesendet von meinem LG-D855 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Shooot3r (20. Juli 2016)

Kann ich die Pumpe der Kühlung auch an einer Lüftersteuerung anschließen, und so die Pumpe Regeln? 

Gesendet von meinem LG-D855 mit Tapatalk


----------



## thoast3 (20. Juli 2016)

Kannst du, macht aber nicht wirklich Sinn. Der Durchfluss der Pumpe @ 7V sollte immer reichen.


----------

